# Help with Intel Xeon E7-8867V4 supported Motherboards



## Rockybalbrophy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

I am having some trouble sourcing a motherboard that can take one of these Intel Intel Xeon E7-8867V4 processors. I have checked specifications and found it needs a LGA2011 Socket. Mistake was made and I have a ASUS Z10PE-D16 WS - motherboard - SSI EEB - LGA2011-v3 Socket - C612. I thought this would be fine but the CPU does not fit.

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks

Rocky


----------

